# John Deere Model L manure spreader.



## Spreuss22 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm kinda in a bit of a pickle. Restoring this model L and I don't have a whole lot of wood left on it. I would like to restore it as close to original as possible. I am hoping someone could point me in the right direction as far as the measurements of the boards all the way around the spreader. I have a slight idea on the sides, but the dash and the floor has nothing left at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Steve


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steve,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There is a guy that salvages old John Deere spreaders by the handle *lazyd*. He has a post in either the classifieds section or the marketplace section of this forum. You can also find him on the internet. 

His email address is: [email protected] 

Will can provide parts for your spreader, and I'm sure he can provide dimensions you are looking for.

Good Luck.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Wood for an "L"*



sixbales said:


> Howdy Steve,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks sixbales, we got hooked up. I have his measurements and any other parts he may need.---------Bill


----------

